# Bildrauschen reduzieren



## captain-planet (12. Mai 2005)

Ich habe schon das ganze Forum durchsucht hab aber keine Antwort auf meine Frage gefunden. Falls doch schon ein Threat über das Thema existiert tut es mir leid.
 Meine Frage lautet: Ich habe einige Fotos bei denen das Bildrauschen doch sehr störend ist und möchte jetzt fragen ob ihr wisst wie man diese Bildstörung mit Photoshop reduzieren oder eliminieren kann?


----------



## McAce (12. Mai 2005)

Suche im Netz nach NeatImage das ist eigentlich sehr gut gegen Bildrauschen.
Du kannst es seperat oder auch als PlugIn für PS verwenden.
Es gibt auch eine Freeware edition.


http://www.neatimage.com


----------



## captain-planet (12. Mai 2005)

Danke für den Tip.Ich werd gleich mal suchen und ausprobieren. Danke


----------



## jensen (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

es geht natürlich auch mit Photoshop. Falls du homogene Farbflächen hast, ist diese Methode von Boromir sehr sinnvoll:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials176317.html&highlight=farbrauschen

Wenn man gut mit dem Protokollpinsel umgehen kann und einige Ebenenmontagen in Kauf nimmt, kann man dabei auch ein Ausblassen der Farbübergänge vermeiden.

mfg!
jens


----------



## captain-planet (14. Mai 2005)

Ich hab das gerade ausprobiert aber das ist mir doch etwas zu viel arbeit. Da geht das mit dem Programm doch etwas schneller.
 Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für den Tip


----------



## mrscotland2009 (15. Oktober 2009)

vielen vielen dank für den tipp mit neat image! großartiges tool! meine digicam war im urlaub einige zeit unbemerkt auf einen zu hohen iso-wert eingestellt und heraus kamen enttäuschende viel zu rauschige bilder. mit neat image konnte ich sie alle in kurzer zeit wesentlich aufpolieren!
1000 dank! ich bin so froh dass ich meine bilder doch noch retten konnte!


----------

